# Threat pose



## macro junkie (Mar 6, 2008)

im hoping this is the 1st thread of its kind, as i tried searching for 1 but couldnt find any.

Good or bad post any pics of threat poses u have..

1 i took yesterday

adult male Wahlbergii


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 6, 2008)

L6 Hierodula solomonis - jade mantis - female


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 6, 2008)

adult male Idolomantis Diabolica - giant flower mantis


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 6, 2008)

adult male Pseudempusa pinnapavonis - peacock mantis


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 6, 2008)

please post up yours


----------



## Pelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Adult female _Deroplatys desiccata_






Adult female _Deroplatys lobata_


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 6, 2008)

pelle..WOW,,,very cool..got any more?


----------



## Pelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Don't know, I have too look when I'm home..


----------



## Rob Byatt (Mar 6, 2008)

_Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii_






Couldn't resist this one


----------



## Pelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice  

I could only found another crappy one from a adult female _Idolomantis diabolica_


----------



## joossa (Mar 6, 2008)

Great shots! That _Pseudempusa_ is great!  '

_Iris oratoria_:


----------



## idolomantis (Mar 6, 2008)

my m. regiliosa female






h. memb male


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 6, 2008)

that 1st pic idol if u messed with it in phototshop u could make it so the face isnt blown out..thats a great pose.


----------



## Whyatt (Mar 6, 2008)

Pseudempusa pinnapavonis

Female




Male


----------



## jarek (Mar 6, 2008)

Rob Byatt said:


> Couldn't resist this one


haha the same is with my Hierodula female when I'm trying to scare her so she does that threat pose but she's trying to eat my finger instead and it's very painful


----------



## sk8erkho (Mar 6, 2008)

Exactly WHAT are you guys doing to these mantids!!!!! :angry: 

Just kidding!! GREAT shots...Angry mantids!!!!


----------



## ABbuggin (Mar 6, 2008)

Here is one of my Parasphendale, argionina female that I no longer have.


----------



## asdsdf (Mar 6, 2008)

C.gemmatus Female


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 7, 2008)

how can i get this species? C.gemmatus


----------



## Rob Byatt (Mar 7, 2008)

jarek said:


> haha the same is with my Hierodula female when I'm trying to scare her so she does that threat pose but she's trying to eat my finger instead and it's very painful


Not quite the same here......a guy at a show didn't believe me that _Cilnia humeralis_ WILL try to eat anything that touches it. So I made him touch it :lol: 

This is not a defense, just pure aggression and tenacity :blink:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Mar 7, 2008)

Scott you could of got some of them off me if i ever managed to find a male : (

BTW must try widearms again sometime *hint* *hint* Rob, will you have any at the BTS this year?

Heres some of mine


----------



## Gurd (Mar 8, 2008)

Here are a couple of mine


----------

